# Marylander hoping Rhode Island will help me



## Lotus (Aug 4, 2008)

I live in Maryland, and am a chronic migraine sufferer...well-documented and all that, years of Imitrex prescriptions, MRIs, etc.

Marijuana helps me.

It's illegal here in Maryland. I see that medical marijuana is legal in Rhode Island.  Can I get it? Do I have to be a RI resident? Can I go there to a doctor to get the scrip?  What's it cost?  Where is it obtained?  Is it high quality?  Can I legally tranport it to my state of Maryland?  

I've searched the net and can't find an answer to this....it's probably somewhere on the this site, but hoped you wouldn't mind a thread about it. thanks very much.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

norml.org/[/url]


----------



## Lotus (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks, I already perused the norml site.  I can't find anything about a person from out of state obtaining medical marijuana.  Hoping someone here might have some experience/knowledge about this.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Email Normal & ask them buddie they'll help you and if not get back too us.. If you lived in Cali I could get some help for you... I'll email my rep for my area & ask her for you ok..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey buddie 

I emailed her & I'll let you know when I find out ok buddie


----------



## Lotus (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you I appreciate it.  I'm assuming that if you aren't a resident of the state, you're out of luck.  But maybe there are others in a similar predicament here on the forum, and know ways to work around it, etc.


----------



## buddy hatchet (Aug 5, 2008)

im orig from maryland-bmore to be exact. what about you lotus?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

your friend in Maryland is not as lucky as we are. Below is what I have on Maryland . However they have no dispensaries that I am aware of.  You can not cross state lines in any of the state laws even ours.  Sorry for the bad news!  Look forward to seeing you tomorrow

                                                                                                                                                Maryland 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2008 legislative session ends; help protect medical marijuana patients


Last update: April 30, 2008


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Current medical marijuana law
In 2003, Gov. Robert Ehrlich (R) signed the Darrell Putnam Compassionate Use Act into law. It protects seriously ill patients from being sentenced to prison for possessing marijuana if they can prove a "medical necessity" for using it. However, it does not protect them from arrest, and it does not provide them with safe access to their medicine (such as by cultivation). Although the law does not protect medical marijuana patients from harassment, arrest, and trial, the bill was a step in the right direction: The maximum penalty for patients who prove "medical necessity" for possessing medical marijuana or paraphernalia is now a $100 fine.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Recent legislative history
In 2007, the General Assembly considered legislation that would have significantly improved Maryland's current medical marijuana law. Sadly, the bill ultimately got held up in the legislative process, and the session adjourned without it becoming law. The medical marijuana bill in the House gathered momentum, as it received a hearing in the House Judiciary Committee. Supporters of the bill, however, reached a legislative hurdle when committee Chairman Joseph Vallario (D-Calvert and Prince George's) refused to schedule the bill for a vote. It is believed that the committee had well over the necessary number of votes to pass the bill on to the next step in the process. This is not the first time Delegate Vallario has demonstrated an aversion to medical marijuana legislation, and he has made it clear that as long as this legislation is sent to his committee, he will prevent its passage.


Crusaders 4 Patients Rights Director
916-924-3455 
fax 916-925-7480


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Lotus said:
			
		

> Thank you I appreciate it. I'm assuming that if you aren't a resident of the state, you're out of luck. But maybe there are others in a similar predicament here on the forum, and know ways to work around it, etc.


 
I posted your info & Pm you with it also.. Good luck..


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 5, 2008)

the only way you could get this done,would be to claim you live at a rhode island address.therefore you'd have to get to know someone from there that would let you claim you lived with them.but when you took it across the border,it would then be just as illegal as anybody elses bag of weed. unless you did this,and had a rhode island address on your license..your still on the same boat as most of us.the illegal weed smokers of america =)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 5, 2008)

p.s.
dont you feel like this is total discimination for us people that live in these states where medical marijuana is not legal.like...i thaught we were all americans,shouldnt we ALL have the same rights and laws? i too deal with chronic pain,have medical records,mri's..you name it,to prove it and yet i still find myself to be an illegal smoker/grower.


----------



## Lotus (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you for that info.  Unless I've missed something in the above posts, I was looking for something "official" that would tell me whether or not a resident of Maryland (me) could go to a state where medical marijuana is legal, consult with a doctor in that state to get a perscription, obtain the smoke, and then return home with it.  I figured transporting it back home is probably illegal, but simply wondered if an out of state resident can indeed get the scrip.  Was hoping there might be a "don't ask don't tell" loophole re the part about bringing it back here.
Man do I *despise* this government.  
Not to change the subject, but does anybody know Obama's stand on medical marijuana?


PS -  Buddy Hatchet, I'm in Frederick

PSS - thanks again KGB for your help!!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Lotus said:
			
		

> Thank you for that info. Unless I've missed something in the above posts, I was looking for something "official" that would tell me whether or not a resident of Maryland (me) could go to a state where medical marijuana is legal, consult with a doctor in that state to get a perscription, obtain the smoke, and then return home with it. I figured transporting it back home is probably illegal, but simply wondered if an out of state resident can indeed get the scrip. Was hoping there might be a "don't ask don't tell" loophole re the part about bringing it back here.
> Man do I *despise* this government.
> Not to change the subject, but does anybody know Obama's stand on medical marijuana?
> 
> ...


 


Obama has a relative who has a medical card.lol


----------



## Lotus (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmmm, I just read the rules about political discussion...sorry, wasn't trying to get into that.
Sure wish I knew someone cool in maryland who could help me out!  This is a ridiculous situation.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Give them a cal they'll help ya find the info you need ok buddie.. Am trying to help ya.


----------



## buddy hatchet (Aug 6, 2008)

ooh, i lived near the a-k street in Baltimore, and odonnell hieghts, and highland town... spent alot of my youth tearing that town apart lol.. im way gone from there now.


----------

